# TiVo Brand Computer Interface Cards



## jvandecar (Feb 10, 2006)

Branch out into the HTPC (Home Theater Personal Computer) world. 

Take your TiVo and turn it into a PC add in card using the PCI and/or PCI Express interface for motherboards.

There are not many viable HD Tuner solutions available at this time for the PC.

There could be three different product levels.

A TiVo Card with no HD Tuner being the basic level card. (Not Sure if this would fly with the new regulations)
Include a single HD Tuner in the mid level range.
Include two HD Tuners in the high/enthusiast range.

Have all come with a Remote, IR Blaster and IR port. Allow manual setting of bitrate, codec type etc. Add in DRM if you must, and make them compatible with Windows Media Center Edition and Vista ready. x32 and x64 drivers, as well as linux/open source.

Focus on high quality HD recording using the h264 codec?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There are a few ATSC/QAM PC tuners out there. 

TiVo does not want to get in the PC hardware or DVR software market, there are too many variables to have a reliable and common product.


----------

